# Anyone know what "DUPLICATE NOW" does?



## nrml (Mar 14, 2009)

.. In a highpoint rocketraid 1520 controller? 

I looked at the manual (found here) and there's nothing there relating to this.
I can ASSUME that it will duplicate the data from the drive in bay0 to the drive in bay1, however I'm not prepared to take action based on an assumption and loose all my data. Does anyone know specifically?

Thanks!


----------

